# Sonos problems !



## JohnnieKippe (13 Feb 2008)

I have the sonos system and it used to work fine. Recently it has started to stop playing music in the middle of a song and just goes silent. Sometimes it gives a message like 'Cannot find nameofsong.mp3'. Has anyone else had these problems and resolved them. Was on the phone to support for over an hour and no joy.


----------



## Wexfordman (13 Feb 2008)

Is it always on the one zone that you get this ? Is your system wireless ?

If its on the one zone all the time, swap your zones aroudn to see if that helps. If its not, look at your NAS setup, could it be a problem with your NAS, or your router. Try to stream msic from a PC instead of your NAS and see if that changes the situation. If not, then perhaps your router.

Wexfordman


----------



## JohnnieKippe (13 Feb 2008)

Wexfordman said:


> Is it always on the one zone that you get this ? Is your system wireless ?
> 
> If its on the one zone all the time, swap your zones aroudn to see if that helps. If its not, look at your NAS setup, could it be a problem with your NAS, or your router. Try to stream msic from a PC instead of your NAS and see if that changes the situation. If not, then perhaps your router.
> 
> Wexfordman



I now store the data on the PC itself (D drive). It is both zones that cut out. It's as if halfway through the song the sonos (which is plugged into the router) can no longer see my mp3's.


----------



## mathepac (13 Feb 2008)

Is your PC or the mass-storage device going into "sleep-mode" by any chance?


----------



## JohnnieKippe (13 Feb 2008)

mathepac said:


> Is your PC or the mass-storage device going into "sleep-mode" by any chance?



No. The PC is fully awake when it happens.


----------



## Wexfordman (13 Feb 2008)

Couple more things, seeing as it is on both zones, then unlikely to be a zp, unless the second ZP is feeding off of the first if you know what I mean. 

Swap the two ZPs around if this is the case, and see if the problem remains on both ZPs
If this does not prove anything, replace temporarily your storage device, in this case your PC, with a temporary device (be it another PC, a NAS, or a laptop). Borrow one from someone and set up new library
Also, do you get the same problem with internet radio ?

Also, did you say you were wireless or wired ZP's (I understand the first on is, but what about the second ?)


----------



## LindenHouse (8 May 2009)

*Re: Sonos problems (as well)!*

Hi

We have recently had a 5-zone SONOS sytem installed and are experiencing continued 'cut out' problems (in all zones)when playing music/voice from DAB Radio, Music Library and Napster.

Does anyone out there have similar bad experiences with SONOS - and any suggested causes or remedies please?

Many thanks in advance...


----------



## Wexfordman (8 May 2009)

First, are your zones wired or wireless ?
Also, possibly a router related issue, does it happen very often ?
Perhaps if it is predictable, you could look at streaming something from the internet to a local pc and see if it cuts also ?


----------



## Ruam (8 May 2009)

Do ye have any cordless phones or other wireless equipment?  Sometimes these interferre with your sonos.  Your neighbours might also have wireless equipment that is causing interference. 

You (Linden house) could also contact Sonos support which is fantastic.  They can with your permission remote access your computer to see what the problem is.

JohnnieKippe, have you tried posting on the forum on www.sonos.com?

Ruam


----------



## JohnnieKippe (8 May 2009)

*Re: Sonos problems (as well)!*

I sorted out my problem. It turned out to be my phone as Ruam just mentioned. I have blueface and a dect phone system connected to my PC. I think the way I had it was the blueface/phone was between the router and the pc , and i needed to plug them direct to the router, or something along those lines. LindenHouse, do you have a VOIP phone connected to your pc ? thats probably the problem.


----------

